# The IRS Streamlined Procedure Living Abroad



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

The IRS developed the Streamlined Filing Compliance Procedure to help taxpayers catch up on taxes and expanded their services to help Americans overseas file overdue US tax returns. If you qualify, you will not be subject to penalties such as failure-to-pay, failure-to-file, or FBAR penalties! 

Also, the program allows you to file amended returns to claim missed returns on qualified foreign pension plans. To complete the procedure, you need to file 3 years of tax returns, and 6 FBARs without any failure-to-file or FBAR penalties.

Learn more about the Streamlined Procedure here!


----------

